# Entertaining on a budget+crepes



## 2belucile (Oct 1, 2012)

My sister invited some friends to visit on friday afternoon.  I plan to serve some crepes filled with chicken salad (chicken, celery, apples, raisins, mayo) and a small salad. 

I plan also make a nice dessert with jello and peaches. 
What else would you suggest to serve?  I am not very good at planning.

Thanks to all ideas that you can give me........
Lucile


----------

